# Is this Cannondale Pepperoni fork a recall item ?



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

Found a cannondale pepperoni fork locally, but not sure if it's a recall item. There are no serial numbers or other numbers of any sort on the fork. It's been ridden but seems to be in decent shape. Anyone here know for sure ?


----------



## phoenixbikes (Sep 24, 2010)

All 3 forks in the picture are forks I'd like to work out trades for. I thought there was a 'trade only' thread somewhere on this site, but I can't seem to find it. The darker chromoly fork is a filet brazed custom job made for 24" wheels. I used it on a (large) 24" bmx cruiser. The purple chromoly fork is a locally produced (Burley) fork I believe. Anyway if someone can help identify this Cannondale fork I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I may be wrong on this, but I seem to recall (pardon the pun) that the affected forks had aluminum steerers. Yours being steel, doesn't have that problem. Do forge ahead with the research though, don't rely on my info alone....

The thread you wanted was this one....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=370605


----------



## 1978 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am also pretty certain that only the Pepperoni forks with an aluminium steerer were recalled.... I broke a set, very scary!


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

phoenixbikes said:


> All 3 forks in the picture are forks I'd like to work out trades for. I thought there was a 'trade only' thread somewhere on this site, but I can't seem to find it. The darker chromoly fork is a filet brazed custom job made for 24" wheels. I used it on a (large) 24" bmx cruiser. The purple chromoly fork is a locally produced (Burley) fork I believe. Anyway if someone can help identify this Cannondale fork I'd appreciate the help!


The fork on my 1994 M800 Beast of the East looks identical to the one in the photo. I don't think it was recalled but I guess I should check to see if its steel or Al...I rode mine hard for 5 years then swapped it with a Z2 Bomber. It's still sitting in my garage.


----------



## gojiclimber (Oct 26, 2010)

wookalar said:


> The fork on my 1994 M800 Beast of the East looks identical to the one in the photo. I don't think it was recalled but I guess I should check to see if its steel or Al...I rode mine hard for 5 years then swapped it with a Z2 Bomber. It's still sitting in my garage.


Does anyone know where I can find the proper brake bosses that fit this fork? They seem to be an unusual size. Im wondering if someone tapped mine before I got it. Sorry for the post jack.


----------



## jecksg819g (Nov 29, 2016)

*Location if SN on Pepperoni aluminum fork*

I bought an M800 second hand many years ago. I'm not an avid rider but I have riden many many miles and have not had a problem with the aluminum fork YET.
The owner of the bicycle repair shop where I took it for a new tire alerted me to this recall from long ago. I'm looking for the serial number on the fork to see if it was manufactured between August of 1991 and August of 1992 for which another blog said the recall was issued. But I cannot find the serial number. Can anybody tell me where to look?


----------

